# Piano Sonata No.16 in C major, K.545 - W. A. MOZART by Moozeeck



## Moozeeck (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I have recorded Piano Sonata No.16 in C major, K.545 - W. A. MOZART and I uploaded it to the YouTube.

Listen to it at


----------

